

Operating Systems Design Principles - breck
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?OperatingSystemsDesignPrinciples

======
glhaynes
_It has to be understood that OS design isn't taught in "OS design" classes
and books like "OS concepts" are a twisted joke. Teaching low-level
implementation details of Unix in OS Design classes is the quintessence of a
CargoCult. The material on this page comes as close to an introduction to the
subject of OS design as exists either online or off._

Glad they didn't oversell it.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Heh, ok I laughed out loud with that one.

I looked at this article, then over at "Operating Systems Principles" by
Galvin on my bookcase, then back at the article.

There are _fantastic_ resources out there for operating system design and
development, too bad these guys have never read them.

------
arocks
A case of Worse is Better?

